# The Authorized Benibachi distributor in North America



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Booyah! That's awesome! I see you guys are gonna open in Philly- if I'm ever near there I'll be sure to stop by!

Just wondering, are you guys gonna carry any Benibachi line shrimps?


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you Shrimpo!

We carry all products line from Benibachi. 
Benibachi Pure Line , Black Diamond Shrimps... from Benibachi Farm will be in stock soon.
Please visit our website/subforum for more updates.

Best Regards,
MaxKenji


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice!! Looking forward to trying the soil and seeing the shrimp! Will have to check out some the products as well ^^


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Sweet! Finally real JPRLs for the USA. Your website www.benibachi-usa.com doesn't work BTW. I will definitely try out your shrimp and shrimp soil when it becomes available.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Sweet! Finally real JPRLs for the USA. Your website www.benibachi-usa.com doesn't work BTW. I will definitely try out your shrimp and shrimp soil when it becomes available.


It works on a pc. Are you using your mobile phone?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

ShortFin said:


> It works on a pc. Are you using your mobile phone?


 
It's actually loading now that I'm on a PC. The site didn't load for me on my MAC.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

In case you folks haven't notice.....Benibachi is a forum sponser.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/benibachi-usa/


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys.
I just fixed the link.
We will try to figure out the problem with Mac.
I'll update more products on the subforum today.

Max


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks fine on my mac safari.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Now I'm home on my Mac and Firefox. The site works now.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

As posted in the sub-forum - welcome!

Great to have one of the high quality Asian bee shrimp product lines available to us in the U.S.

Any chance of getting some more detail on the products on the web page (specifically volume/weight of products)?


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks.

I'll update more actually pics and info today.
I have been very busy, we just received the first package from Japan.
Please check back again for more update.

Max


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

So glad to see you're from Philly. There's depressingly little shrimpkeeping around here...only a couple of stores in the whole region even carry nano shrimp, and they're expensive and not frequent, and limited to neocaridinas and amanos. Hopefully you'll help that change.


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha! Nice to see another Philly shrimp lover here.
I know man, they only good at making cheese steak lol.

Max


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Max, do you have a walk in store in Philly? Or do you plan on having one where I can send someone in to pick stuff up for me?


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

We currently don't have a local store yet.
Where do you live?
You can save some shipping fee by order together with some friends.
We will have shrimps and some special plants from Benibachi Aquaplants Farm in a month.

Max


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

When do you expect the Benibachi Soil to be in stock ? any estimates on how much it will cost ?


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Benibachi said:


> We will have shrimps and some special plants from Benibachi Aquaplants Farm in a month.



time to save up my paychecks, always been a dream of mine to own some japanese pure red line CRS! I'm especially a fan of the benibachi line!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Ditto! Gonna save some pennies, get this spare tank cleaned and a moss mat going for them.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

HiepSTA said:


> time to save up my paychecks, always been a dream of mine to own some japanese pure red line CRS! I'm especially a fan of the benibachi line!


What is it about Benibachi that you like over those other lines like NSK, HKT, MFF, Crimson, and ASSA?

What are Benibachi shrimp known for?


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys.
I just updated some info about the shrimps.
Check em out .

Max


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

ShortFin said:


> What is it about Benibachi that you like over those other lines like NSK, HKT, MFF, Crimson, and ASSA?
> 
> What are Benibachi shrimp known for?


well when i first heard about PRL shrimps, when i did searches online and tried to find info, benibachi was always one of the first names that came up, all the pictures and videos i've seen of thier shrimps really attract me, the thick milky white color and solid red or white legs. 

i realize the other PRL lines have these features too, its just that i've been exposed to the benibachi name more, i havent even heard of half the other PRL lines you mentioned to be honest


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

HiepSTA said:


> well when i first heard about PRL shrimps, when i did searches online and tried to find info, benibachi was always one of the first names that came up, all the pictures and videos i've seen of thier shrimps really attract me, the thick milky white color and solid red or white legs.
> 
> i realize the other PRL lines have these features too, its just that i've been exposed to the benibachi name more, i havent even heard of half the other PRL lines you mentioned to be honest


Your right, all the big name PRL have the same quality. I posted those other names because I have those on my list of PRL. You can not tell from one and another. For me it's Crimson because it's easier to remember.

The Benibachi name is now ingrain in my mind. It would be a novelty to say I have Benibachi shrimps. Non shrimp people would think I'm crazy.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

ShortFin said:


> What is it about Benibachi that you like over those other lines like NSK, HKT, MFF, Crimson, and ASSA?
> 
> What are Benibachi shrimp known for?


Well quality haha. But I believe healthiness/strong genetics, larger berries (e.g more eggs per berry) and slightly larger shrimps are all qualities of Benibachi pure line.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been on the site twice, then I clicked on the link to open it again and I keep getting "This webpage is not available". About 30 times now


----------



## Max Kenji (Mar 11, 2012)

mjbn said:


> I've been on the site twice, then I clicked on the link to open it again and I keep getting "This webpage is not available". About 30 times now


Thanks for letting me know.
I'll try to figure it out.
Anyone got the same problem?


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

Seems to work fine for me


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Seems fine now!


----------

